# Contemplating new projector, choices



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok Guys, Im really seriously wanting to upgrade to a 1080p projector. As much as i love ,my Sanyo Z4 I do think its time.

I really love the Panasonic AE4000 however the $2000 price tag is far too steep for me, I wish but $1000 is about the best i can do. So my options are to go with another Sanyo like the PLV z700 or another brand.
My question is is the Sanyo really my best option? I really Like The Z4 I have and its lenz shift is amazing. What do you guys think?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Check e-bay and you might be able to pick up an AE2000, the AE4000's predecessor, for around $1000. These are really great projectors. I have one and the color quality, brightness, and image sharpness is to be seen to be believed. The only downside I've had so far is the need for a cleaning of the LCD assembly (dust particles) but now it's up and running like new again. I've seen several on e-bay with less than 500 hours so they are just getting broken in good. You need to make sure they are fully functional with no undisclosed problems, but the Panasonic 1080p projectors are pretty sweet!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do not really want to go used this time, but i may consider the AE3000 if i can find one.


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok Guys, Im really seriously wanting to upgrade to a 1080p projector. As much as i love ,my Sanyo Z4 I do think its time.
> 
> I really love the Panasonic AE4000 however the $2000 price tag is far too steep for me, I wish but $1000 is about the best i can do. So my options are to go with another Sanyo like the PLV z700 or another brand.
> My question is is the Sanyo really my best option? I really Like The Z4 I have and its lenz shift is amazing. What do you guys think?


I have the Epson 8500UB just awesome


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well after reading a ton of reviews and I just found a place that has one and ships to Canada for $920CAD Im really thinking of just going with the Sanyo z700 as it will be a huge step up from the z4 I have now and I will still be able to use the same home made projector mount I have now. A 1080p projector for well under $1000 is in my opinion a great deal and Sanyo has been very reliable for me so far as I had a Z2 befor the z4 and its still running great at a friends house.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Sanyo projectors are amazing, but I would suggest you wait it out if you can. I realize 1080p is a nice step up, but honestly it isn't as critical as the quality of the video itself. Projector technology is still jumping by leaps and bounds. You can't go wrong with Sanyo stuff though.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to agree with the others, if you can wait a little longer, save up some more cash as well as allow for the prices to drop you can get a better projector. The way I look at it is that this is a pretty big investment and something that you will have for many years, no point in wishing that you could of saved up a little more cash 8 to 10 months from now and gotten something better.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The trouble is that as with all technology there is always something better and at some point you just have to jump in. Up here in Canada everything is so over priced that Sanyo z700 is still selling for $1600 at most places and shipping is not free. Im getting it for $900 including shipping and I can turn around and sell my Z4 up here for at least $550


----------

